# Purched Oppo 971 in Australia



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I listened to the good advise of the members of HTS and purchased a oppo 971. The best thing i have ever done. later on in a few years when the market has stabilized and the prices have fallen i will think about blueray or hd whatever.I read that there a new system again being tested by the manufactures holographic type data storage disk ???? Thats all i know about it.In the meantime i am more than happy with the "oppo" and the marvelous backup from the agents here,(second to none).Thanks again for your help .Alan :T


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Sounds like a good unit from what I've read. What DVD player were you using before the Oppo Alan?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats alan... we'll be looking forward to a review from you... :T


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Hakka,dvd i was using before is a Akai adv2280 , not a bad unit. No comparison to the Oppo


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

My Denon 2200 is starting to play up a bit, it crashes often and wont load discs. Has anyone compared an Oppo to a current low end Denon player?


----------

